# Does diablosport predator display check engine light codes?



## BlueDevilGoat (Nov 7, 2010)

Got a check engine light last night, have a diablosport predator that i bought w/ the car (tuned by previous owner). ive never used one of these, was wondering if they display the diagnostic codes for check engine lights. posted a new thread on diablosport.com but theyre monitored on the weekdays, was hoping some of u pros on here might be able to help me out.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

yes they do just plug it in and go to diagnostics


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Codes can actually be read from the DIC using the Mode/Set trick, but I believe there is a special sequence to the numbers displayed, or the digits are backwards or something weird like that. If someone wants to step in and enlighten us to how that works, feel free...


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Codes can actually be read from the DIC using the Mode/Set trick, but I believe there is a special sequence to the numbers displayed, or the digits are backwards or something weird like that. If someone wants to step in and enlighten us to how that works, feel free...


Thats so much work when you can just drop by autozone on your way home and have it done free


----------



## The Silver Goat (Mar 18, 2011)

Plug in the tuner and it will tell you what the code is as stated above. If the former owner did a seat of the pants tune you can go to the performance tune module and modify parameters once you know the code. It may be lean or rich or whatever the case may be. Write what the settings are today so you know the baseline and adjust from there or you can reload the standard tune to be safe. I use a diablo, and one of the owners left for diablo so my tunes are custom from them. I have two settings, one where I want to go for a rip through the gear box and the other is for cruising. Although today I have an exhaust leak in front of the O2 sensos that I have to plug to fix my engine light issues.


----------

